# Inselkampf - Addictive browser based game



## Lacedaemonian

Inselkampf is a browser based game in which you play as the ruler of an island. You build resources and use those resources to forge out you own empire.  Check it out here:   *http://www.inselkampf.co.uk/*

Anyway if any of you lot join just give me a shout on this thread.  I am in Malazan Empire alliance as are a few other Chronicles members.  Anyway try the game out and enjoy.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Looks.....bleak. What am I suppose to do? Build armies & invade other isles or something?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Yeah.  The political aspect of the game does not really take hold until you join an alliance.  It is very simple but addictive.  Build your mines first Winter.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I see we have no takers on this.  I am in the Malazan Empire Alliance - which is cool especially when you consider I have never read any Steven Erikkson.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Actually I am on this as The_Warmonger  (Unnamed Isle 22:41:13) but I completely forgot about alliances.
I've been attacked twice, so I'm busy building grudges (and high walls)

Send me a mail next time your on, Lace.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

You need to be in an alliance to survive.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Contact Green and tell him that you know me and that you work on this site.  He should give you safe passage into the alliance.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I don't understand anything about this.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Did you click on the link in the first post Marky?


----------



## Marky Lazer

Yes, and I signed up, but haven't got a clue what to do next.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

If you click on the main house it gives you a list of upgrades.  I recommend you upgrade the mines first.  If you post your co-ordinates here I will try to assist you with resources.  Don't bother upgrading the watchtowere or stone wall just yet.


----------



## Marky Lazer

How do I join an alliance?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

If you write a message to Green and discuss it with him.  He is also a member of this site so he may view you favourably.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Hmmm... well, I do my very best then...


----------



## ras'matroi

I'll go and give it a try to.
Guess I will soon be bach and asking questions.


----------



## cornelius

registered! wonna join alliance and use my army ( the brothers of the slaughter, AKA BOTS) to bring glory to all of us


----------



## ras'matroi

I'm looking for an alliance to join.
But I don'quite understand how this whole alliance-thing works.


----------



## McMurphy

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Inselkampf is a browser based game in which you play as the ruler of an island. You build resources and use those resources to forge out you own empire. Check it out here: *http://www.inselkampf.co.uk/*
> 
> Anyway if any of you lot join just give me a shout on this thread. I am in Malazan Empire alliance as are a few other Chronicles members. Anyway try the game out and enjoy.



Hey, I just registered today.  I am interested in joining that alliance if you'd have me.  My member name is, believe it or not, McMurphy of the GunnUn Osais island.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

The Allaince is Malazan (Helps if you have read the series but I aint yet).  Contact Green through the messaging or PM him here.  Tell him you know me and don't let me down.  We are dealing with some heavy politics right now so they may be a little sceptical about letting you in.

Post your co -ordinates here and we can all try and support each other.


----------



## Green

Fools! You've signed your lives away with this game 

Seriously though, you'd think there's not much you can do with a game where you have to wait hours before you can build owt... but before long you'll be checking it every ten minutes just to see if anything's happened yet. It rarely has 

Anyone who wants to join our alliance (the tag is [MLZN]), just pm me in-game.


----------



## Marky Lazer

What's your game name, Green?


----------



## Green

Green


----------



## ras'matroi

Hey Green
I sent you a message on Inselkampf. 
Would really like to join in.

Just one questin: 
What language do you use while playing?


----------



## Marky Lazer

I can safely say it's English, as I just joined the alliance!

PS Inselkampf is a great name. It means Island Wars, but the in German. You knew that?


----------



## ras'matroi

I'm a native speaker.
So there won't be a problem with that.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I wasn't refering to you when I explained Insel kampf


----------



## cornelius

I knew that, I speak a bit of German no and then... jawohl!


----------



## Green

Hey ras'... what's your in-game tag? I've spoken to a few people in-game today, and can't remember if I've had a message off you or not


----------



## ras'matroi

nightsong
Anything else you need to know?


----------



## cornelius

cornelius joined, with the island of isgrid


----------



## Lacedaemonian

If we all post co-ordinates here I will try to stick them to the first post so we can check each other out and help each other.  If this takes off Brian may give us our own Room.  If he doesn't I may take the huff.   

I am called *Lacedaemonian* in the game, my isle is called '*Sparta*' and its co-ordinates are *2:26:12.  *If we get enough users from here we could potentially make our own alliance and work as a feeder for the Malazan.  Just food for thought.


----------



## cornelius

co-ordinates are 14:54:24


----------



## McMurphy

*Location and Info*

*In-Game Member Name:* _McMurphy_

*Island Name:* _GunnUn Osais_---the isle of whiskey, women, and gold.

_*[11:69:2]*_

Maybe I should place a membership sticky thread for this information on this board?  What's your opinion, Lacey?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Good idea mate.  I think if we get enough interested we could set up support networks and maybe another alliance - though I hasten to add one that would wholly support Malazan.


----------



## Green

ras'matroi said:
			
		

> nightsong
> Anything else you need to know?



I never got your message... could you send again? Cheers.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Can you change your password? I can't seem to remember a combination like the one given.


----------



## ras'matroi

*Re: inselkampf Online Members*

Can someone mail me the password to enter the alliance?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Can you change your password? I can't seem to remember a combination like the one given.


 
Unfortunately not - annoying, I know.


----------



## Marky Lazer

_The main house is the heart of each and every isle. Here building orders are coordinated. The more it is expanded, the more buildings can be built._

More buildings? I'm level three and still no new buildings available...


----------



## cornelius

it goes so slow... you need like level ten to have a harbour... pfff
gonna start building a wall, I think. The biggest problem for me is the stonequarry.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

It changes, I'm running out of lumber most of the time now (it was gold before, and stone before that!).

And yes, it can be very slow to begin with, it gets more addictive once you start getting access to a Harbour & barracks though - then you can start raiding your weaker neighbours! 
Although, I must say, I picked on some _very_ weak ones, who are probably inactive - it's suicide to go after ones the same size as you or in an alliance, as you'll just get clobbered by their mates. Best to identify small loners (who have probably chucked it in) for your first victims <cue evil laughter>


----------



## cornelius

I am one of those small loners... I have absolutely nothing to protect myself ( not even a wall)

damn. it's about time Isgrid grows


----------



## ras'matroi

Yeah. It's the same with me. One of the lone weaker ones...
Is there anything new about the ' Chronicles-Alliance ' ? ? ?


----------



## cornelius

donno, Green said they weren't rekruting for the moment


----------



## ras'matroi

Aren't we about 7 or 8 already? We could just start an alliance and everyone else could just jump in.
We need to start somewhere....


----------



## cornelius

I think so too, but I don't have the means yet to start this alliance
need a harbor, quick


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I would assist with this alliance but owe to much to the Malazan Alliance to leave them now.  I am sure I could broker some sort of pact with you though, and would be honoured if you mentioned my name as a protector of the alliance.  Green would also protect you all I am sure.  

PS I have one or two friends who are without alliances who may join up with you. I'll ask them.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

McMurphy did you like what I did to that fool who attacked you?  I wish he was located closer to my isle so I could take all of his resources for all of his days.  I am currently doing that to an isle close to me.  The fool started a war with us and is now paying the full price.  They are both in the same alliance by the way.  I have now lashed two of them.  The rest of our alliance lashed Shadow-Tiger who was the highest scoring member of that alliance. 

All good fun.


----------



## McMurphy

*Lace Smash!!*

Corn, I wouldn't take Lace's offer of protection lightly. He just got done utterly destroying a person whom, seeing that I have yet to reach a level where I can build a standing army, attempted to plunder my quaint supply of gold, lumber, and stone. Like Lace, let me know if you need any help. It isn't that far down the road before I can start taking some voyages myself.

Lace, I am sure the guy is licking his wounds as we type. I don't know if he failed to see which alliance offered me cover, but he certainly does now. The poor guy didn't even get anything for his blunder. Thanks! 

As far as a Chronicles Alliance, I wonder if there is some way to form some kind of protective body from the Chronicles users aside from the official alliance the rest of us may be part of. I have noticed the "protection list" on a lot of people's profiles, which I am surmising is in relation to personal connections players have in addition to the alliance they are currently under.

Is there anything we could set up in that regard, Green or Lace?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

It is just a case of posting something along the lines 'I am protected by the Chronicles Network' on your info page.  Also feel free to use my name as a protector.


----------



## cornelius

*Re: Lace Smash!!*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> Corn, I wouldn't take Lace's offer of protection lightly. He just got done utterly destroying a person whom, seeing that I have yet to reach a level where I can build a standing army, attempted to plunder my quaint supply of gold, lumber, and stone. Like Lace, let me know if you need any help. It isn't that far down the road before I can start taking some voyages myself.


 
I would consider it an honour to have Lace as protector. I'll just try yo reach a higher level, I hope I won't have to suffer to much attacks.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Whoa! Looks like I just got in time for joining the Malazan Alliance! Lucky me


----------



## Green

cornelius said:
			
		

> donno, Green said they weren't rekruting for the moment


Lol! I didn't realise you were _this_ Cornelius! I'm really sorry, I thought you were someone from in the game who was trying to get in, not someone from Chronicles :S

Really, really sorry about that. I think we've got a full alliance again now, but I'll go check if there are any inactives, and try and kick them out  If not, then you're at the top of my join list...

Sorry again, I probably came across as really rude in-game 

EDIT - check your in-game PMs...


----------



## Green

About protection, I'm afraid I'm not big or hard enough to offer you protection against anyone worth half a toss. I do all I can for my alliance, but I've taken a few hits to my own fleet recently, and I have to rebuild. Sorry.

If any of you do have a Chronicles alliance already started, then MLZN would be happy to have a pact with you, though cos of our own battles, protection is a little out of our league. WE need protecting from people, for god's sake


----------



## Green

Is there anyone else I've snubbed? @Ras'matroi... I'm sure I never got a message from you in game. Did you resend it?


----------



## ras'matroi

I tried but it didn't work. I'll just try again...
Is there some way to join the Malazan Alliance ?If it's possible could you pm me the password?


----------



## Green

We're full atm, but I'm looking into kicking some inactive players out... PM me in-game (username Green... I'm sure I've not received any mail off you yet), I check that more than I check this forum.


----------



## ras'matroi

I tried to mail you. But it says that you don't exist. At least there seems to be no player named Green. 

I looked up the co-ordinates of the others, too. and it didnt work. Either the isles weren't there or it was another player.

I'm confused.....


----------



## Marky Lazer

It worked when I tried it...


----------



## cornelius

same here


----------



## Green

You are in inselkampf.co.uk, yeah, not the german one (.de)?


----------



## ras'matroi

I'm in the uk one.


----------



## Green

Well, I don't know what's up. I definitely exist, though


----------



## cornelius

yep. Can somebody yell me how to make an army? I have the barracks, but I can't find were to create troops...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Stonethrowers are soldiers.  You merely train them.  However many you want.


----------



## cornelius

I know, but where do you have look for training them? My barracks are at level two, If that helps to find the issue on this. Maybe you need a level five or so. I donno,I'm just a kid.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

You click on barracks.  Once in there you have the option to train Stone Throwers.  Later when you progress with your isle you will be to have Spearmen and Archers.


----------



## cornelius

NOW I can train them. I had to log out and log back in first. Thx, maybe that's one of the 1000,000,000 reasons you are the Dux Bellorum.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Always available for advice or help mate.  You can ask questions on here or you can message me in the game.  Don't be afraid to ask any question.


----------



## sanityassassin

I've just joined the game it looks if it will take a long long time to get anywhere


----------



## cornelius

yep, I have been playing for over two weeks, and it goes so slow... Darkthrone is a lot faster.


----------



## sanityassassin

the problem for me is I play so many online games it is hard to keep track of them all and if they bore me they just fade away and I stop playing them or remove myself from them


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Once you get yourself into a good alliance (one which is active) then the game changes dramatically.  Also the game only picks up once you have your main isle improved.  

How is everbody coping so far?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I agree with the other guys, to be honest.
I'm pretty advanced compared to the others (352 pts), and even for me the time delays in waiting for resources to be available, or even worse, waiting for a building to be completed (10+ hours? jeez) can put you off.

It's the thought of future glories, conquest and blood which is keeping me going mind you.


----------



## cornelius

not that good, levels stay low...

I want to be of service to the alliance, but I cant through lack of harbor.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

When you are in the position to take resources then the game picks up.  


I hope.


----------



## Green

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I agree with the other guys, to be honest.
> I'm pretty advanced compared to the others (352 pts), and even for me the time delays in waiting for resources to be available, or even worse, waiting for a building to be completed (10+ hours? jeez) can put you off.
> 
> It's the thought of future glories, conquest and blood which is keeping me going mind you.



The politics and nastiness don't start to come until you've nothing left to build anyway. Then it's ARMY TIME. Then you can start getting in scraps 

Our alliance used to have a wimpy kind of half-policy of keeping our heads down, but that seems to have buggered off recently (thank god). Unless the odds are unbeatable, we stand up for ourselves much more now. Especially since we've realised that a lot of the medium-sized players really don't know how to play. They build statues at the cost of armies.

Don't do that


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I would like to think that my joining the alliance had an effect on the end of its non aggressive policy.  It has been war, war, war since day one.  Yes I have been the cause of one of the wars!!! It was great and we were victorious.   

PS Voidedge will die one day.


----------



## cornelius

cool. I long for the day I will have a part in the action

but my progress is sssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lacedaemonian

It just suddenly picks up.  I promise you.


----------



## cornelius

I hope so. I want to serve the empire, instead of being a wart on it's beautiful face ( just a matter of speech , there)


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I am reaching the point where I could smash a lot of isles.


----------



## cornelius

I am still at the point a lot of rulers could smash mine. I haven't been attacked yet, the name of " Malazan_empire" strikes fear in every heart.


----------



## sanityassassin

I have been attacked and I can't defend myself how can i stop this without the support of an empire?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Are you not in an alliance?

Post the attackers co-ordinates mate?  See if I can help.

Also post your name here see if I can help you.


----------



## sanityassassin

My name stays the same where I can it is snityassassin my isle is called bela lugosi and I was attacked by an unnamed isle @ 5:2:13


----------



## Marky Lazer

How do you get a score? I got 68 now, but haven't got a clue where I got it from?


----------



## cornelius

guess it's from building stuff and all... I'm last but one i that line...

How do you build ships? I got harbour lvl 5 and it's not working.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I just been attacked for the first time, demolishing my main house from lev. 11 to lev. 1! Meaning my laboratory also vanished... and my storehouse back to lev 1... and some soldiers go killed and he nicked some resources... DAMN!


----------



## cornelius

someone threathened me, but I was to little for him...


----------



## sanityassassin

how do you get soilders I have barracks but don't know how to get men trained


----------



## Marky Lazer

Click 'overview' and then 'barracks'. I think you need to be lev. 3 for stonethrowers.


----------



## Sparrahawk

Ok, i was a little slow to notce the thread, but i registered on this yeaterday. I'm enjoying it so far and am looking forward to when i can start building armies and fleets, assuming i dont get my ass kicked before that. Any advice on what to build and in what order would be great.


----------



## kaneda

I've just registered.  Waiting for my password to come through now.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Feel free to use my name as a Protector on your info page.  I have a very low score but a very strong fleet, and am also making a name for myself.  

Sadly Voidedge will not be with us for much longer.  I have plotted his demise for months and now my politicking is begining to bare fruit.  I wont say too much on here as it is all very cloak and dagger.  I am a smallest of fish - yet I will be biting the head from the shark before long.


----------



## Green

Get out! Get out while you still can! All that awaits is pain and petty arguments! And people that can't spell.


----------



## sanityassassin

It takes a long time to get going and you will be bullied a bit at the start


----------



## Sparrahawk

lol Green, sounds like the game made you a little bitter and twisted. i'm sure i'll end up the same way. i'm flying under the radar at the moment, but the higher my score gets the chance increases that people will notice me. Although my score is only 7 so i'm safe for a while yet.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

You are never safe.  Those people press the shift key even less than the Chronicles members.


----------



## Quokka

Has there been any verdict on a Chronicles alliance yet? could be fun, may I put forward _Minnows Unite! _as our battlecry


----------



## cornelius

my army is expanding, soon it will take over the world


----------



## Quokka

Hmmm I'm thinking I could be in a bit of trouble here, my next door neighbour is a colony, the owner is about 100th on the rankings and this colony which looks like it started just a few days before me is now hammering through the levels  I'm probably way below any notice at the moment but should I be expecting an attack?


----------



## cornelius

I think you might have to be cautious... we really should form a new aliance, Malazan is going down... THE CHRONICLES EMPIRE


----------



## Quokka

I think Im almost ready to update my main house (resource lvls at 3,5,4) and get a barracks, which will be nice, even one stonethrower means I've gone down fighting and not as a sitting duck. Still thats what, like a week away till I have anything really and the other islands at 23 to my lvl 8..... why do I keep thinking "here comes the pain!"

Still, think positive, maybe he/she's a pacifist.... do alot players make the top 100 rankings with a pacifist policy?


----------



## cornelius

to attack you would be laim, since you have no deffences. you don't really pose a challange, and in this might be your rescue...


----------



## Quokka

True and with no alliance etc Im sure i look like what I am, ie a newbie and not a multi, so he knows he can raid me any time he wants too... Still Im not _that_ worried alls fair in such and such and it looks like fun so far.


----------



## cornelius

if you give your coördies then we could send help in case of need- I think there's a thread on it already


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Quokka said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'm thinking I could be in a bit of trouble here, my next door neighbour is a colony, the owner is about 100th on the rankings and this colony which looks like it started just a few days before me is now hammering through the levels  I'm probably way below any notice at the moment but should I be expecting an attack?


 
I wouldn't worry about it.
Most oceans have colonies of one sort or another.
Your biggest dangers are from guys who don't have colonies! 

There's no point raiding a very low level guy as they have no resources.
When you hit a few hundred points, then I'd worry!


----------



## Quokka

Wow, looks like CN has some solid players on here, I'm currently in the gutters just looking up   I'll put a notice of interest into the Malazan alliance or a CN one if it looks like one may get started... by the way can anyone point me in the direction of help files as to who to post about joining a particular alliance?


----------



## cornelius

try to contact a member of the alliance you want to join.
still, I would rather have some of the masterplayers on this forum start one, 

CHRONIES WE UNITE


----------



## sanityassassin

last time I heard Malazen empire are not taking any new players I tried a while ago and got knocked back still not in an alliance but have built up quite a strong  little island


----------



## Sparrahawk

I gotta say you're flying up the ranks Quokka. I think you're only 2 points off me now and i started about a week before you. Anyway, i'm no longer defenceless as now i have the grand total of 8 stonethrowers. Is 8 stonethrowers enough to get in a good alliance do you think. lol. I haven't applied to any yet as i'm kinda hoping there will be a chronicles alliance.


----------



## cornelius

Malazan is going down, my fair...er ... Assassin? 

I'm thinking about leaving it too, all the biggest players are leaving/have left already

Say SparraHawk, have you posted your coördies?


----------



## Sparrahawk

yip, i posted them on the inselkampf online members sticky. 3:51:5 if i remember correctly.


----------



## cornelius

I've send you some minor resources, hope you don't mind, sparrahawk (you too, quokka)


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I have been hit by 5 500+ LWS fleets in recent weeks.  I got hit by 1000 LWS fleet the other day.  My score is 500.  I still fight the big boys.  Voidedge begs me daily to stop attacking him.  I might.


----------



## Sparrahawk

cornelius said:
			
		

> I've send you some minor resources, hope you don't mind, sparrahawk (you too, quokka)


 
I don't mind at all cornelius, i've got plenty of builds that need doing. Thanks very much, it's very appreciated.


----------



## Sparrahawk

Sorry for the double post but i gotta say thanks cornelius, you're a legend. The Cornelius Regiment is up and running and ready to defend Hawk Island to the death.


----------



## cornelius

it was my pleasure

*bows*

Cornelius, at your service


----------



## Quokka

Sparrahawk said:
			
		

> I gotta say you're flying up the ranks Quokka. I think you're only 2 points off me now and i started about a week before you. Anyway, i'm no longer defenceless as now i have the grand total of 8 stonethrowers. Is 8 stonethrowers enough to get in a good alliance do you think. lol. I haven't applied to any yet as i'm kinda hoping there will be a chronicles alliance.


 
My secret is out, I would love to claim that my advancement has been due to a shrewd military mind but it's actually just alot of help from some friendly Chronicles members.


----------



## Sparrahawk

*UPDATE*

I have to report that the Cornelius Regiment did defend Hawk island to the death. I was attacked last night and only 1 stonethrower survived out of 90. lol. I had some gold plundered but fortunately none of my buildings were damaged. What a brave general my attacker was, he sent 400 ships against a player with a score of 48.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

What was his name?

Also what is the crack with this M.A.D.  ?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

One of their members, fadel, said I had attacked him (I hadn't) and threatened to level my isle unless I gave him compensation (35,000 gold *or* 4,000 stone - moron) and then one of the admins of his alliance, Insomniac, sent a message to every member of the MLZN alliance and threatened them with war.

Fools. 

Cause straightened it out (mainly by advising his ships would raze his pitiful little alliance to the ground) before war could be started - shame really.


----------



## Sparrahawk

His name is 9999. I sent a polite message to him and an admin from his alliance so i'll see what replies i get. A bit lame really but i'm not exactly in a position to threaten him with 11 stonethrowers.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Ask for compensation.  Let me know the outcome.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Are you in Malazan mate?  If so, I could flatten that alliance myself.


----------



## Sparrahawk

Not in any alliance yet, i was waiting until i had a fleet and a decent score before approaching anyone. If i get no reply to my first message i'll send a second asking for compensation. i got a reply from his alliance admin that basically said he'd have a word but that it wasnt really his problem. ah well.

*edit*

I just got a reply from 9999.

"your score hasnt moved for quite a while which means your inactive and this game means fight... "

Pretty crap reason as my score has been increasing every day. I have asked for compensation like you suggested Lacedaemonian and eagerly await his reply.


----------



## Quokka

The more I read about Inselkampf the luckier I feel that I havent been raided, trashed or strong armed yet... but as it looks like LWS are the only way to go for defense there still seems along way to go yet


----------



## cornelius

sounds like you need an army, Sparrahawk

*scratches beard*

ok, lets send our entire fleet to hawk island with some units 

some boats still returning from rottsnest... will have to do without 'm

can spare some resources too, so why not?

125 stonethrowers
2000 gold
1000 stones
1500 lumber

arriving in 30 hrs


----------



## Sparrahawk

Thanks again cornelius. I dont think he is going to attack me again but he definately isnt going to compensate me either. I spoke to the 2 admins from his alliance and they were pretty helpful, one of them told me to tell 9999 to give me compensation and the other told him to stop attacking me. If i survive long enough then i'll take back the gold with interest, at least i've got ambition.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Ask me, and I will flatten his isle.  

In fact post his response to you here.  That way when he asks me why his isle no longer exists I can say 
"your score hasnt moved for quite a while which means your inactive and this game means fight... "


----------



## Lacedaemonian

He is 6 hours away.  I might farm him for a few days.


----------



## Sparrahawk

His first reply was this:

look man i attaked the man and i told u i diidnt know it is not my fault i am sorrey i cant do that u rae asking for

I have no idea what that message meant. I pestered him a bit more and this was his 2nd reply:

u just dont get it do u i said no if u want to kepp your score high dont mess with me and my pact if u want to start a war ill be more that ready but when i say no it means no do u get that

I included the attack report so you have an idea of his forces. You'll notice the cornelius regiment fought valiantly.  


*Attack report*
*from 18.04.2006 18:05*
*Offence Units the craezy fist (3:52:17)*

*Total*
*Losses*
Small Warship
380
4
Small Merchant Ship
128
1
Stone Thrower
760
8
*Defence Units Hawk Island (3:51:5)*

*Total*
*Losses*
Stone Thrower
79
79
*Plundered Resources*
Gold
255
Stone
0
Lumber
0

One of his admins is sending me 500 stone, gold and lumber. Rather nice of him i thought.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Dont message him regarding this conversation.  2000 Spears and 70 Cats will land on his isle in 8 hours.  760 Stonethrowers might be fun, though I hope he has a few thousand.


----------



## Sparrahawk

Mwahahahahaaaaa.  Oops, sry, i couldn't resist an evil laugh.

Although i'm hating being all weak and needy i'm enjoying the thought of 9999 getting a taste of his own medicine.

Thanks Lacedaemonian.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

more than a taste I think - 70 catapults will absolutely destroy him.
I'm surprised you've got so much left Lace - your points total went through the floor after you gave voidedge a good kicking so I thought he'd got a few good licks in against you too.

but I love the idea of 9999 logging in one day and reading the attack report.... 

he deserves it for his use of text speak language anyway


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Since my battle with Voidedge began I have lost about 7000 Stonies, 1000 Spears, about 200 LWS and maybe 20 Cats.  My little isle has seen five fleets of 500 LWS attack in one battle and Voidedge attacked me with 1000 LWS with very little effect - My Stonies give a good account of themselves that day.  

The reason Voidedge fears me is that I can keep a fleet out there attacking him forever, regardless of what he does to my isle.  When you have so many isles to defend you become stretched.  I randomly hit about 5 different isles most of them flattened.  

I am reckless and dangerous.  I wonder if I could take this alliance down.  See how low their score plummets.  6 hours or so and I will send an apology to 9999.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Defence Units the craezy fist (3:52:17) 
 Total Losses 
Small Warship 381 381 
Small Merchant Ship 129 129 
Stone Thrower 1942 1942 
Plundered Resources 
Gold 0 
Stone 15500 
Lumber 0 
Destruction 
Main House Level 19 (Destruction: 1) 
Gold Mine Level 19 (Destruction: 1) 
Stone Quarry Level 19 (Destruction: 1) 
Stone Wall Level 1 (Destruction: 19) 


*He wont be attacking you anytime soon.

PS He has sent me two messages thus far and I have read neither of them.  This frustrates people when they can see you are online but dont read their mail.  
*


----------



## Sparrahawk

It warms my heart to know that 9999 got a taste of his own medicine.  

Thanks Lace, you're a legend.  

And cheers cornelius, i received you shipment today.

(blimey, i'm so needy)


----------



## Lacedaemonian

He inflicted some heavy losses on me, but it was worth it.  He now has no fleet or soldiers and is there for the taking.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

> To: 9999
> Subject: RE: what
> 
> What does 'teh' mean? Sorry you are a low scoring isle so I guessed you were inactive. I guessed wrong.
> 
> Oh and be careful with that attitude.
> 
> 9999 wrote:
> ----------
> 
> what teh f** are u doing



Lover, lover, lover.....


----------



## Sparrahawk

LMAO "low scoring isle".

I'm feeling a little guilty for all the resources that you and cornelius have lost in order to help me but also very appreciative that you both went above and beyond the call of duty.

Thanks.


----------



## cornelius

I do not consider them as a loss, Sparahawk, more might find it's way to you

And how are you doing, Quokka?

can I be of service?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

When he begged me not to do it again, I was delighted.  Felt like saying that there was nothing else to attack.


----------



## Sparrahawk

hehehe it just gets better.


----------



## Quokka

cornelius said:
			
		

> I do not consider them as a loss, Sparahawk, more might find it's way to you
> 
> And how are you doing, Quokka?
> 
> can I be of service?


 
I'm getting by nicely atm, I've finally overtaken RiKhArD's colony next door though it's 73 to 69 today so it's neck and neck  

No aggression from anyone yet which Im thankful for, another few days upgrading resources to around 14-15, then I can finally start towards a harbour, YAY!

Only thing holding me up now is that I was so focused on upgrading the gold mine that stone has lagged behind badly, so any assistance there would be greatly appreciated. 

...And Lacedaemonian, you look like a dangerous man not to be friends with


----------



## Sparrahawk

I was looking at the inselkampf forum today and noticed that voidedge is starting an alliance of his own. I think you should apply to join Lacedaemonian.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

"Prunes" alliance?
What a naff name - is it because he's full of... 

EDIT: Oh, and I've sent some Stone to you Quokka, should be arriving in 10hrs or so


----------



## cornelius

Send some resources , quokka-  Some stonies too- should be reaching you in thirthy hours


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Voidedge has got to start his own alliance on account of the fact that he has been booted from about ten alliances consecutively.  I agreed to stop attacking him but I never agreed to stop using my poison mouth in the ears of the admins of every alliance he has ever been in.  Good patter goes a long way in this game people. The golden rule of life - Network, network, Network!!


----------



## sanityassassin

*Re: inselkampf Online Members*

Just a question what size of an army should I have to protect myself I've got around 550 bodies at the moment


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

*Re: inselkampf Online Members*



			
				sanityassassin said:
			
		

> Just a question what size of an army should I have to protect myself I've got around 550 bodies at the moment


 
It's never enough!
Some of the people on here have literally thousands of warships & men.

It's no exagerration to say that I have over 1,000 fully upgraded spearmen on my isle and I still think someone could wipe me out without half trying


----------



## Sparrahawk

Can any of you inselkampf veterans answer a few questions for me please.


I've just built the laboratory and researched sail, what does the next level of research do for me and is it worth doing?
How does the whole market thing work and is it worth using or am i better off just saving the resources that i need?
 

I think thats it for now.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Sail level determines firstly what type of ships you can build. You can't built Large warships/merchant ships until about level 7 and you can't build colonisation ships until sail level 10 (and harbour level 20).

Also sail level determines how fast your ships go.

As far as the market goes. It can be useful I suppose but really only lumber and troops get sold regularly and why would you want to sell lumber or troops when you're starting out? Normally you need as much lumber and troops as you can get your hands on.


----------



## Quokka

Cool hadn't looked into the market yet, I take it you need merchant ships to sell but not to buy?


----------



## Sparrahawk

I've been investigating the market Quokka and you need to have ships to deliver payment to the isles you are buying resources off. I decided to buy some stone so picked a good deal and went about sending payment, it turns out that it will take my ships 52 hours to deliver the gold. lol. When my ships get back next week i may get some lumber, assuming the sailors dont die of starvation or go mad from such an extended sea voyage.

Thanks for the info Winters Sorrow, it looks like i may have to invest in some faster sails.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Gah!
If you need stone, please just ask on here!
Stone is the one resource people always have too much of, hence the very low price it generates.


----------



## Quokka

Ditto that Ill be able to deliver stone soon myself, I was more thinking about selling some excess lumber/stone while my gold is catching up.


----------



## Sparrahawk

Doh!

I think i have gone about this all backwards as i have excess gold but my lumber and stone seems to disappear as quick as i get it.


----------



## Quokka

I think it all pretty much balances out, it's all gotta be built  . I'm still just trying to max resources and get to Large Warships ASAP.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

I'll send you some stone/lumber Sparrahawk.
Not sure how much your storehouse holds so it'll only be 2000 of each.
Let me know if you need more.


----------



## Sparrahawk

Thank you Winters Sorrow, that will be plenty.


----------



## cornelius

having 8K of wood and 9K of stone avaliable, who wants some? stonethrowers, anyone? pm, reply or send me a message ingame


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: inselkampf Online Members*

Quokka will get his arsed kicked soon... *Evil grin*


----------



## Quokka

*Re: inselkampf Online Members*



			
				Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Quokka will get his arsed kicked soon... *Evil grin*


 
What the?


----------



## Marky Lazer

No, I messed up. Don't pay attention to it. You know I'd never harm a white lion.


----------



## Quokka

Fair enough..... and here I was believing that by creating an army 17 spear throwers _and _2 warships, I'd left the Inselkampf world shaking


----------



## cornelius

who wants resources???

if you need some stone and wood, please contact me and tell me how much your storehouse can hold, I'll try end send you as much as I can- I have a rather sall fleet-

Quokka? Sparrahawk?


----------



## Quokka

I'm going ok at the moment though I could always use more wood, Storehouse is at lvl10 (6191) but a few thousand would be much appreciated


----------



## cornelius

Quokka said:
			
		

> I'm going ok at the moment though I could always use more wood, Storehouse is at lvl10 (6191) but a few thousand would be much appreciated


 
100 stonies
4000 stone
4000 lumber


in 41 hrs and 30 minutes this will be yours... too bad we're that far apart mate, this could have gone a lot faster


----------



## cornelius

who needs some stone? I can spare som 10K


----------



## Sparrahawk

None for me thanks mate. I've also got about 10,000 spare for anyone who wants some.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I decided to be non-aggresive and stay on my little isle of Pace. So, I can send a lot of stuff to anyone (if I knew how to do it, that is)


----------



## Quokka

I'm trying to finish this wall next, lvl17 atm, so a bit of stone of anyone would be cool


----------



## Sparrahawk

err..... i've sent the maximum stone my small fleet can carry (4000) and it will be with you in 34 hours. Hardly UPS standard of service i know but it should be with you just in time for your level 20 wall.


----------



## cornelius

another 5 k and some stonies for fun from Isgrid island, reaching you in some 34 hrs as well


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I have 125 Cats.  Who do I kill?


----------



## cornelius

I have five cats at home, but the mewlings can't put up a good fight yet...

have you tried attacking the neighbour's dog?


----------



## Taltos

Question: Is it normal practice in this game that 1000+ score players attack sub 50 islands ?


----------



## Marky Lazer

I guess so. It's pretty much like war is fought, isn't it?


----------



## Sparrahawk

I think it's about 50/50. Most 1000+ players wouldn't attack a sub 50 isle unless they thought you were inactive. The best thing to do is to pm the person who attacked you and ask politely why they saw fit to attack a sub 50 island. I did that when it happened to me and the attacks stopped, admittedly that may have had more to do with the fact that Lacedaemonian obliterated the guys entire fleet and army. Post some details about what resources you lost and any results you get from mailing the agressor, i'll send you a little something now but my fleet is on a jolly to rottnest so it wont be much i'm afraid.


----------



## Taltos

Ah, no problem actually. He/she/it got something like 50 resources from each type, I was just wondering if that was regular feature. I politely wrote him, asking whether he is now really happy, after such magnificent win  

Probably will piss him off, but this is just a game ... right


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Taltos said:
			
		

> Question: Is it normal practice in this game that 1000+ score players attack sub 50 islands ?


 
Some do, it depends how desperate they are for resources.
Most don't bother.

If someone is hassling you, post his details on here and I'll see if I can get him to stop.

Normally most people are fairly good about only raiding inactive players unless they are idiots or you've narked them off.

If they guy is being a swine, I'll see if I can do something about that too


----------



## Taltos

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Some do, it depends how desperate they are for resources.
> Most don't bother.
> 
> If someone is hassling you, post his details on here and I'll see if I can get him to stop.
> 
> Normally most people are fairly good about only raiding inactive players unless they are idiots or you've narked them off.
> 
> If they guy is being a swine, I'll see if I can do something about that too


Thank for the offer - so far it's been only 1 attack. Just wondering whether this was common tactic. I shouldn't appear as a inactive, but as I tried to get along with only my own resources, the progress has been a bit slow   Only about 2-3 upgrades per 24 hours.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Well if he strikes again, let me know who it is so I can appear threatening or retaliate for you.


----------



## Taltos

Actually he replied to my mail, with good humour and as most of local guessed correctly, he/she/it thought I was inative. So probably wont be attacking soon, at least I hope so  Ok, back to building i.e. waiting for resources to accumulate


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Ah the inactive yarn.  lol

Give me their coordinates in future I will recover your losses.  Also score means nothing in this game.  I could bully a high score player with my current army.


----------



## Taltos

He may be a bit big even for you  I managed to hit the big league from the start, the player who attacked is called  *orange*


----------



## Marky Lazer

hey, that's me!


----------



## Marky Lazer

hey, that's me!


----------



## cornelius

echoing yourself? we really need a chronicles alliance to prevent such things from happening
if you do it on purpose, Markyman, you might be the first victim we will feest on, wmwuhahahaha


----------



## Taltos

Ok, here were people with too much stone, if the situation is still the same I could use about 1000 units. For me it's THE resource to wait for, although the stone mine is currently the highest level building  Probably the situation will change once harbour etc. are built


----------



## Sparrahawk

1000 stone is on it's way to you now.   It should be with you this time tomorrow.


----------



## Marky Lazer

I have no idea how to send stuff to someone else... anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Marky Lazer

Ah! I got it! I send you 2,500 Quokka... Not because you asked for it, but because I tried to find out how


----------



## Quokka

Thanks Marky, let me know if you need it back   or if i can help out later.... I take it you need merchant ships to transport resources?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Taltos said:
			
		

> Ok, here were people with too much stone, if the situation is still the same I could use about 1000 units. For me it's THE resource to wait for, although the stone mine is currently the highest level building  Probably the situation will change once harbour etc. are built



Very few players are too big to be hurt by me.  My army can devastate people's colonies  in a running battle.  Voidedge was even begging me to stop.  Sometimes the score does not reflect the army.


----------



## cornelius

stone, anyone?


----------



## Marky Lazer

I'm just giving some stone away at random


----------



## sanityassassin

thanks for the stone marky although I didn't really need it it is starting to pile up a bit now


----------



## Marky Lazer

As I said, just giving stone away at random ;D


----------



## Sparrahawk

Marky Lazer is ......................... THE STONE FAIRY   


What you're doing then Marky is dumping stone on other peoples islands, in England we call that fly tipping and it's illegal.


----------



## Marky Lazer

If a game allows you to do illegal things, it makes it so much more interesting


----------



## Marky Lazer

Anyone wants to swap some stone for lumber? I need the wood for my immense statue


----------



## Snowdog

I've just joined this strange game after reading this thread.

I am Snowdog, ruler of Illyrium, at 33:3:19.

I am not in an alliance at the moment but I am surrounded by isles belonging to Wraith members, though they have not yet taken any notice of the fly-speck that is I.

I have been attacked though, by another fairly new player (about rank 70), who lost ships and men for a measley 96 lumber.

I will pay him/her a visit one day. Soon the Empire of Illyria will be known and feared throughout the world (if it isn't crushed underfoot first) 

Snowdog


----------



## cornelius

if I can be of service to your mighty empire, I'd be glad to help. like practically all the other players, I have quite a bit of stone to give


----------



## Marky Lazer

What's the deal with the stone, really? Everyone seems to have tons of them and not enough lumber and gold...


----------



## cornelius

stone is needed for buildings and such, but when it comes to units and boats, you hardly need stone... it's one of the main flaws in the game


----------



## Snowdog

Thanks cornelius, Illyria is not very mighty at the moment but she's now got 10 stonethrowers so is on her way  

I appreciate the offer for stone, but thanks to Marky my storehouse is filled to capacity right now.

And many thanks for the stone, Marky, in case you didn't get my in-game message. That was a very nice surprise


----------



## Marky Lazer

You're welcome


----------



## Snowdog

I've just been invited to join an alliance ([V.SQD.Z4]), which I'll probably do since they seem peacable and it'll give me time to build my isle in peace. But I'll quit and join a Chronicles alliance, if one is ever formed. I'm still only rank 40, so still a long way to go


----------



## Snowdog

Wow, this game is slow! Or maybe I am slow, and got my building tactics all wrong lol. After 2 weeks I'm still only 63. If any of you people are still playing this game, how long did it take you to reach, say, 100?

Also, what's the etiquette regarding quitting an alliance? Is it frowned upon? I jumped into mine too quick after being attacked but as a reader it really hurts when the admins use text-speak and can't even spell that right lol. 

I think I should have stayed solo a bit longer and then joined an alliance I had more in common with.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Can you get something after a stattue?


----------



## Snowdog

There is nothing after a statue, is there, except the ability to build your storehouse to level 30?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow

Yup that's right. A level 1 statue will allow you to build your storehouse up to level 30.

Apart from that they add points to your isles but no other benefits. You're better building more troops & ships than statues.


----------



## cornelius

working on it... damn my army is small...


----------



## Lacedaemonian

A bigger storehouse comes in handy for when you go on holiday though, or when you are saving stores for colony ships.   

I only have 600 LWS these days, though my army is now 3000 Spears and I will have 300 Cats too.  Enough, I hope, to seriously upset one of the big scoring losers in this game.  

Remember when you go to war the losses you will incur, even if you win, will set you back months.  Worth it though.  Betty Voidedge was abused beyond recognition.  I think he sold the isles rather than rebuilding.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Can you sell isles? That means you can also buy some, suerly?


----------



## Snowdog

If you read on the forums about the Stomer/Morkin fight, apparently stomer sold some islands that Morkin had targeted, so the new owners got attacked, so don't buy islands from anyone who's at war.

I dread to think what an island would cost though.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

People sell this crap on Ebay etc.


----------



## Green

You'd have to be pretty sad to buy something from IK for actual money. I can sort of understand people from WoW and all that selling their characters, but anyone who wants to pay money for something from IK is just mental in my book. The game is at least as frustrating as it is slow.

Having said that, I just took the plunge and signed up for it again yesterday. I'm not sure why, maybe just that I couldn't think of any other webpages to visit. I will come to hate myself for it, I'm sure


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I despise myself for it.  There was a couple of heady weeks where I was really in the mix and was associating with some big and nasty players but that soon died down.  It was my 15 minutes of fame in the Inselkampf world.  Still when my new army sails it will launch me right back in there amongst the big boys.

Hit and run lads - it brings joy and comedy to our meaningless lives.


----------



## cornelius

stone anyone?


----------



## calder

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> A bigger storehouse comes in handy for when you go on holiday though, or when you are saving stores for colony ships.
> 
> I only have 600 LWS these days, though my army is now 3000 Spears and I will have 300 Cats too. Enough, I hope, to seriously upset one of the big scoring losers in this game.
> 
> Remember when you go to war the losses you will incur, even if you win, will set you back months. Worth it though. Betty Voidedge was abused beyond recognition. I think he sold the isles rather than rebuilding.


sorry to say mate, but i dont think that armys gona upset anybody


----------



## cornelius

then what will?

welcome to the forum Calder


----------



## calder

cornelius said:
			
		

> then what will?
> 
> welcome to the forum Calder


thanks, well if someone destoryed one of my isles, i wouldnt be to pissed (but they would get payback) as its only one of many.


----------



## cornelius

what is your opinion about a "chronicles network" aliance on inselkampf?


----------



## calder

cornelius said:
			
		

> what is your opinion about a "chronicles network" aliance on inselkampf?


if you mean MLZN then i think there a great loyal destructive little alliance, abit like morkin


----------



## Lacedaemonian

calder said:
			
		

> sorry to say mate, but i dont think that armys gona upset anybody


Sorry to say what?  

Mate I damaged a lot of colonies with an army half the size of that.  Also you neglect the added dimension of my attacks.  Other people join your cause.  Voidedge suffered badly for it.  My alliance is ENDGAME.  We make war not love.  Consequently one of the reasons we attack people is because of their bad grammar.  Also we do not give a monkey's about our isles.  It is a loss loss scenario.  Even the big whales have unprotected colonies.

We were all Malazan once upon a time.  First ones in, last ones out!


----------



## cornelius

calder said:
			
		

> if you mean MLZN then i think there a great loyal destructive little alliance, abit like morkin


 
no i meant a new alliance, a lot of the chroniememebers left MLZN


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Some of the people who left are still Malazan boys and girls.  Baldy will be torn to shreds quite soon.  I am not sure why and I am not sure by whom.  Witness!


----------



## Green

Inselkampf is dull and petty when taken too seriously. Too many egos, too many children, too many ignoramusesesessses.

MLZN appears to be bleeding, vive la ENDGAME! 208 spearmen can't be wrong


----------



## Lacedaemonian

208 Spears can never be wrong.  My soldiers are all suicidal and look forward to dying on some foreign shore quite soon.

A note of fun:  NEXUS is the name of the company that operates the handicap buses in my region.  

Anybody up to about rank 200 is out of my league but beyond that I can cause some damage.  Most of the players in this game have statues and stonies and have no army.  It is funny when they are begging their big friends for help against a 4500 ranked player.  As Helen Voidedge did.  He was ranked 245 too!  

I look forward to crippling some fool for no good reason.  They can not hurt me as I want to leave the game anyway.  Joy oh joy!  

Witness!!!


----------



## Snowdog

cornelius said:
			
		

> no i meant a new alliance, a lot of the chroniememebers left MLZN


I don't think there're enough of us to form a decent-sized alliance. I went through the people in the other thread and I think there are only about half-a-dozen still playing.

And I don't think calder will be leaving Nexus


----------



## Jason_Taverner

so I joined I don't know what I doing so i thought I'd build a gold mine any tips I want to make suicidal attacks with Lacedaemonian they sound fun


----------



## Lacedaemonian

The joy is short lived sadly.  

Build your mines up and your stores a little.


----------



## Snowdog

Post your isle coordinates, Jason, I'm sure lots of people will send you some stone.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I could probably send you a little wood and gold.  As long as you do not mind handling stolen resources.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

I live at  *Mr_Holliday*, is the  ruler of the isle crook vegas (2:77:10) we hold daily parties with jam and pop


----------



## cornelius

i got loads of stones, send me your coordies ingame and I'll see whar i can do. i could also send some wood if you want


----------



## Marky Lazer

The thing is, once you want a huge stattue of yourself, you're gonna need them stones.


----------



## sanityassassin

by the time you are building the statue you should have plenty of stone coming in I know I have


----------



## Jason_Taverner

thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Green

Don't build a statue - the only thing that statues do is take resources away from building an army. Nobody needs storehouses above level 20.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Someone jealous at my immense stattue?


----------



## cornelius

i only build a lvl one statue, i prefer to use resources for my army. I did fully expand my storehouse to lvl 30 tho


----------



## Snowdog

If anyone's interested there's a couple of other inselkampf-type games, one that started a few weeks ago, Ins3lk4mpf - http://web0.plv-008-ffm3.ec-a.net/en/, and InS2e789mpf.co.uk, which is at the trial stage.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I have 165,000 Stone on one isle.


----------



## carrie221

Okay I joined... now what do I do?


----------



## Green

Gold, gold, gold, gold, lumber, gold, gold, army, army, army, fleet.

And that is the gospel, brother. EDIT - or sister.

Build a statue and though shalt deserve all the punishment ye shalt suffer.

Leviticus XXV:IV


----------



## carrie221

Green said:
			
		

> Gold, gold, gold, gold, lumber, gold, gold, army, army, army, fleet.
> 
> And that is the gospel, brother. EDIT - or sister.
> 
> Build a statue and though shalt deserve all the punishment ye shalt suffer.
> 
> Leviticus XXV:IV


 
lol okay...


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, don't become a statue whore like Lacedaemonian!

Post your isle coords for some of our useless stone and lumber.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I have a large stores due to the fact I only check my isle once a month.


----------



## Snowdog

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I have a large stores due to the fact I only check my isle once a month.



I do apologise. A bit, anyway. You must have got at least a level 1 statue.

You need any stone/lumber for your statue, Marky?


----------



## carrie221

Snowdog said:
			
		

> Yeah, don't become a statue whore like Lacedaemonian!
> 
> Post your isle coords for some of our useless stone and lumber.


 
Umm how do I find out what my coords are?


----------



## Snowdog

You *Carrie221*, are ruler of the isle Calliton (5:25:14) <- Isle coords


----------



## carrie221

Snowdog said:
			
		

> You *Carrie221*, are ruler of the isle Calliton (5:25:14) <- Isle coords


 
Hey how did you guess that was me?  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Hey lads and lassies, anyone want to sell me some stone?


----------



## Green

What are your coords? I can give you 9k, as long as you're not too far away.


----------



## Marky Lazer

5:94:25.


----------



## Green

8k stone on its way. Should be there in 12 and a half hours


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I have a 130k stone.


----------



## Marky Lazer

Well, I'm not sure who of you guys send me all that stone besides Green, but thanks a ton. My mighty statue portraying me is growing with the day


----------



## carrie221

How do you build ships? I though that they would automatically start building once you have everything or there would be some obvious option...


----------



## Marky Lazer

You go to your harbour, and there select what ship you want to build.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Please feel free to send me GOLD.  Whatever gold anybody sends me now, I promise to double that gold in return.  Isle co-ordinates are 2.26.12 Sparta.

Additionally you could simply send me friendship monies.  

I could maybe sell some Cats or Spears or Trade for wood.


----------



## Snowdog

I've just quit the game. I have a colony which is now available if anyone wants it. You will need to clear it first though. All my stoners and cats went to a friend so it's just the spears/archers/ships left.

If anyone replies quickly, I may be able to arrange a fleetcatch, but even so there will still be some spears on the isle.


----------



## sanityassassin

Lace I've sent you as much gold as I have space to carry, should reach you in on Monday. I will build up my load capacity then send you some more I've also sent some stonethrowers all free of charge I have pretty much gave up on this so if anybody wants some resources let me know.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Snowdog - can i have it please?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Sanity Assassin - Thank you mate.  I shall return the favour in a time of peril.  Or else I will double your investment.  Just let me know.


----------



## Snowdog

Lacedaemonian said:


> Snowdog - can i have it please?



Sure. When can you be online to sort it out?

Edit: I've sent you a message ingame. I'll look in tomorrow.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

My attack on your isle should land at approx 12.25 tomorrow mate.  Thanks.


----------



## sanityassassin

lace I've sent you another 35k in gold should be with you tomorrow


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Wow mate, that is so generous!!!!  I just took my very first colony.  My main isle is called Sparta so I decided to call my colony Messenia. It is poetical.  Let's hope the damned Helots do not revolt.  

I took it from a guy in Vikings the rank 6 alliance.  So it could well be curtains for me.  My Top 30 friend can not look after me as he does not want to bring his alliance against Wraith.  Sadness.  

If I survive this - I leave myself two options;

- Return to Malazan and get that Alliance started up.

- Or Create a Chronicles Alliance.

I have the support of some big hitters if I do any of this.  Although I do not want to be a feeder for Nexus or a personal army.  When I hit somebody it is because I wanted to hit them, not because I was asked to.


----------



## sanityassassin

I've not really done anything with my island for a while so I had a big build up of supplies and cash so I've plenty going spare


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Sanity what are your feelings on playing this game a little longer?


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Mr_Holliday* (2:77:10)

thats me I pretty much just sitting building up army and fleet very little action. The .com game is starting to really heat up if anyone is playing that.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I heard a lot of people are moving over to the .com game.   I imagine it is exactly the same.


----------



## sanityassassin

I am hanging on ...just only ever go on when I get a reminder that I haven't played in my inbox been looking a colonizing but all local islands are held by big alliances


----------



## Lacedaemonian

There are no colonies.  All the big alliances are mopping up.  I just took a colony from a Viking player and I still have it.  

I know that sounds cool but it was taken from Baldy who was an old friend of mine and ex Malazan, which is not cool.  I came into conflict with Wraith and Vikings and received threats daily.  I fully expected to be smashed to pieces and so went onto the IK forums and caused a few stirs.  I am now hated there.  Very much a clique forum that.  But I have added a fair few players to my list of who is going to get a beating.  

People said I could not threaten top scoring players with army.  I beg to differ.

I am currently with E~L - turns out that I was not bluffing when I said I had some seriously hard friends.   

I never bluff.


----------



## cornelius

what army do you advice to conquer islands ?


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Having Cats help mate - how many have you got?  

I think that about 4000 Spears should do the job backed up with 200-300 cats.  The reality is that you should always spy the isle first and then you know for certain what you need.  

It is very tricky though.  Since I joined EL I have had many options of taking colonies due their wars etc.  They just offer me them - cleared and everything.  I know EL is not everybodies cup of tea but I like their aggressive attitude.  They are also good lads with good banter.  

If this war esculates you might find some pretty good opportunities to colonise.  

EDIT:  PS I can loan you some Cats if you need some.  IE You use them and return the survivors. 

PPS  Speak to Calder in game.  He shares his account but is a nice bloke and has posted in this thread before.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Inselkampf News

Ah infamy!!!


----------



## Artem

Is it possible to give someone resources even if they don't have a harbor?


----------



## sanityassassin

Lacedaemonian said:


> Inselkampf News
> 
> Ah infamy!!!




is it anything to be proud of? It sound as though you could become a smear in the ocean but still quite a feat to get a mention as an indie in a big fight


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I care not to that news page.  It is only based on the forum and not on the actual game.  Believe me the two are seperate entities.  I am despised on the forums.  God bless them.  They cry after each of my posts.


----------



## Snowdog

Things look like they've become a bit more interesting since I quit. Glad to see that there is some justice in the IK world with the Gorai account being blocked at last. I'm almost tempted to start playing again...

Edit: Amazingly, I've just logged in and I still have troops and ships, though not many. I see bullet_prof_monk finally got my colony...


----------



## Jason_Taverner

is the Malazan empire alliance starting up I am homeless at the moment poor me


----------



## Snowdog

I'm homeless as well on .uk. On .com I'm in MX.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I am in EL at present but I plan on returning to Malazan after this education and leading them through the ranks.  Snowdog's experience would be useful.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

.com I am SOH, well I don't have a massive amount of experiance, but I was in lord of chaos personal alliance so I've had some good training, don't have a col thou,


----------



## Snowdog

Lacedaemonian said:


> I am in EL at present but I plan on returning to Malazan after this education and leading them through the ranks.  Snowdog's experience would be useful.



Well I'm open to offers since I've regained a taste for the game. But I lost most of my army - as you know, Lace - when I quit, so experience is about all I do have to offer


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Experience goes a long way though Snow as does connections with big players/alliances.  

I only have one army really:

1200 LWS  (100 queued)
5500 Spears (2000 queued)
6000 Cats

My newish colony has nearly 10,000 Stonies and no real fleet.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

I am such a little player compaired


----------



## Jason_Taverner

How about I found the Ashok Regiment and make that a feeder to Malazan empire. If you don't want to fair enough but I think I might found it anyway see what happens and if I can recruite some players.


----------



## Snowdog

I do have a couple of connections now, mostly within Raptor but I also have a good friend in Virus, but how much practical use it'll be I don't know. 

Lace, when are you thinking of going back to MLZN? And are the 5 current members still active? Marky and Cornelius are still there.


----------



## sanityassassin

I have survived quite awhile without an alliance even with a predator lurking around me colonizing all available islands maybe it is time to join an alliance so I will be up to joining anybody


----------



## Snowdog

Jason, Malazan is practically dead. It has 5 members and no admins. A feeder would be pointless. If we can get enough new people to join maybe it can be revived.

SA, I doubt anybody will trouble you until you get a colony, that's what I found anyway.

Does Quokka still play? I don't think he ever joined an alliance either.

Anyway, YeTi of Virus will protect the alliance if this ever gets off the ground.
I can probably get serious Raptor protection as well.


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I will be available to join in a month or so.  Basically when my colo is maxed.  I am still under protection of EL and need it.  I upset a lot of people on the forums.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

I founded Ashok Regiment just for the crack see if I can get some members, your all welcome but a bit small time for you guys, I going to post on the forums at IK and more than likly get ignored or flamed but hey ho.


----------



## Snowdog

Ignored probably  

I'll join just for somewhere to board for a while. Contact me ingame.

As for small-time, you can't get much smaller-time than me at the moment, lol.

But from experience, it's very hard to get good people to join a new alliance unless you have a calling card of some kind, like a big name player.

Maybe we should all club together and buy Wra's or Akir's account, then split it up, though that's normally against my religion (spending money).


----------



## Jason_Taverner

well I don't feel like spending money on a free game, and I am northern therefore tight.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

I sent you the pass in game I am Mr_Holliday


----------



## Snowdog

Okey-doke. I get your point about spending money on a free game. But how many games have you spent £30 on then played for a couple of hours before sticking it back on the shelf? And how many months have you spent on IK, at the bottom of the pile?

For some people it makes sense to spend a bit if IK is all they do. It hasn't made enough sense to me yet, but you never know. If someone is desperate enough to sell their 30-isle account for a fiver, I could be persuaded


----------



## Jason_Taverner

you do make a valid argument


----------



## Jason_Taverner

Lace I've just read your biker grove post on the forums funny as


----------



## Lacedaemonian

I am despised on the forums.  


I was tempted to buy Wra before Christmas.


----------



## Snowdog

They can't _all_ hate you, surely! Almost every topic fractures into two camps, pro-Wraith and anti-Wraith, Morkin or DW, Gorai, Steptoe etc., are or are not cheats.

It's amazing how so many of the same people end in opposing camps.

To p*ss everyone off is some achievement!


----------



## Lacedaemonian

Virus (the number 1 alliance) have declared war on EL.  My days are numbered.


----------



## cornelius

my army is still getting bigger... *gryaaargh evil laughter*


----------



## Green

Armies always get bigger. Until you get hammered.

It's one of those games. It's always nice to put a loudmouthed teenager in his place, but Holy Sejenu, is it really worth spending money on?

My answer would be, "No."


----------



## lon gallamour

i ran across this isnelkampf thread and so read basically the whole thing.

is there not a real forum for inselkampf? any tips and tricks or is it just what it appears a blank white screen you log into a few times a day?


----------



## Snowdog

Useful links:

http://www.inselkampf.co.uk/ - ik.co.uk (the old game)
http://www.inselkampf.com/ - ik.com (the new game)

Inselkampf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - wiki
Inselkampf S1 Forum - ik.co.uk forum
Inselkampf.com Server 1 Forum - ik.com forum
inselkampf - ik guide, good for both games


----------



## Jason_Taverner

ik.com world 2 just opened yesterday so nows a good start for new players


----------



## fantasy noob

ill try it just to waste time 

if u dont know this already there a game called ogame.org its a cool sci-fi web browser game


----------



## Snowdog

I'm afraid world 2 is something of a disappointment - for me anyway.

It's still possible to make a start on world 1. There are a number of so-called training academies where new players can grow while having a measure of protection.


----------



## Fearless

I never even knew this site existed.

Anyone still playing drop me a pm


----------



## Snowdog

I was recently reminded of this old thread and I thought I'd post something here in case there are some people who weren't around when a lot of us played IK and might be interested. 

Almost all the old Chronicles players of http://www.inselkampf.co.uk/ have long since quit, except cornelius (hats off to him for perserverence ). The game has been in a long decline, but seems to be undergoing something of a revival, with quite a few new players and old players re-starting. A player by the name of stevex used to destroy new players to make them quit, but has now himself been destroyed and there seems to be a genuine attempt to help new players and even share colonies around.

There seems to be as many active players on the UK game as on the US game. I re-started myself about a week ago. If anyone is tempted to create an account, I can be contacted there under my usual name.

The other game, http://www.inselkampf.com/, is probably what you'd call middle-aged. It's still possible to get a start and get colonies on there. Anyone who wants to give it a go should give me a shout, and I will help out with resources so they can get their isle up and running quickly.


----------



## cornelius

I joined in december 2005??? The game recently came to an end. I've played it for 8,5 years... wow.


----------

